# What Battery For A Cwc W10?



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

My friend needs a new battery in his W10,unfortunately he didn't keep the old one, 

case back info reads:

W10/6645-99

5415317

76516

91

It would be really useful to find out what the numbers on the case back mean too. :dntknw:

Sorry there are no photo's,but i haven't got the watch with me,i hope i have given enough information.

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Sam. Your watch is probably a G10. W10 is just the Nato number for regular army. There is a CWC W10 model but it is a wind up (mechainical). I posted a lot of info on G10 battery types a while back if you search the forums here. There are different types for different years. Yours is a 1991. If you go into the military forums you will see a "pinned" topic on the codes/numbers on the back of military watches that will tell you what the numbers mean on this watch.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Micky said:


> Hi Sam. Your watch is probably a G10. W10 is just the Nato number for regular army. There is a CWC W10 model but it is a wind up (mechainical). I posted a lot of info on G10 battery types a while back if you search the forums here. There are different types for different years. Yours is a 1991. If you go into the military forums you will see a "pinned" topic on the codes/numbers on the back of military watches that will tell you what the numbers mean on this watch.


Thanks Micky,i was a bit confused with the W10-G10 issue,as i'd read the W10 was a mechanical,so thanks for clearing that up for me,

i'll go and have a cup of tea,and i'll have a nice browse through the pinned topic,

Thankyou once again,

Sam.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

SILVER OXIDE 395.


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

sam. said:


> My friend needs a new battery in his W10,unfortunately he didn't keep the old one,
> 
> case back info reads:
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Going off the ones I have,small battery cover is probably a 395, large battery cover is probably a 301. Hope this helps.


----------



## pennyp29 (Mar 14, 2011)

Scouse said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > My friend needs a new battery in his W10,unfortunately he didn't keep the old one,
> ...


----------



## pennyp29 (Mar 14, 2011)

You need a LR43 otherwise known as an AG12. Easily bought from ebay. I know as I have the same watch.


----------



## dbl_ (Jan 4, 2009)

pennyp29 said:


> You need a LR43 otherwise known as an AG12. Easily bought from ebay. I know as I have the same watch.


I would avoid alcaline batteries (symbols starting with LR) for watches. AG12 is silver oxide.

chears


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Off the top of my head, small battery hatch is either 394 or 395, depending on thickness of watch/model. Large battery cover is 301.


----------

